# Words don't make sense



## EC22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm sorry if this isn't quite the right place to post this. I was wondering about this symptom and people suggested it might be DR/DP (which I've had before), but I don't know. It's making me worry that I've gone insane and it's ruining my life.

Words don't seem to make sense anymore. I used to feel this one or twice a day, but now it's almost constant. I can have a conversation, but I'll question whether or not what I've said makes sense quite often. I can't really think to myself without words randomly sticking out as weird or wrong. Certain words stick out over and over: "people." "girl." "sleep." (for example. this isn't an exhaustive list). I keep feeling like I'm getting deeper and deeper into this fog and I'm worried I won't be able to escape. Even when I manage to not feel anxious, it still happens. I can't seem to shake it, and I'm scared it won't ever go away. I keep waking up depressed and crying because I'm still stuck in this and no one seems to understand it.

Does anyone else get this?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I don't have the same symptom as yours but I also have very very weird thoughts and feelings that nobody other has,it's just anxiety,it really sucks how anxiety can make you feel and think soooo bizzare and crazy things.Firstly, you should get rid of the anxiety and I don't know how this is done besides meds.May be exercise,diet,etc.Are you doing something about it?


----------



## Robert1992 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have the same thing man. sometimes ill just be in conversation and mid conversation stuff just starts sounding weird. and sometimes when im done talking ill sit back and re think what i just said wondering if i had made sense or made any mistakes. its weird feeling


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

I have this problem, too. Sometimes it really weirds me out and I feel like I need to be all by myself. It's something you'll have to accept, until your DP is diminished. It took me a bit to grasp it.


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

I can also definitely relate! In my case it is down to my fear of schizophrenia which I have for half a year now. Especially when DR increases i start checking whether stuff i think, say or do makes sense and is logically coherent. And the funny thing about this is that i then start to notice more and more mistakes ajd irrationality within me which leads me to concretate more on that then on the stuff i actually do or say - and then, what an irony, i start to make mistakes in grammar or spelling just because my attention is somewhere else! 
It's a vicious cycle. You gotta break it by learning to relax and to shift the attention to something else (distraction and mindfulness). I would suggest you to start doing some relaxation techniques, for instance meditation or progressive muscle relaxation.


----------

